# La Zona Rojo



## CHEZ (Jan 24, 2014)




----------



## CHEZ (Jan 24, 2014)




----------



## _LG_ (Jan 24, 2014)

Like


----------



## charley (Jan 24, 2014)

Like......


----------



## GS2 (Jan 24, 2014)

Apparently Chez doesn't know this is a homo only gears board.  Hey Chez, we're here! We're queer! Get used to it!!


----------



## CHEZ (Jan 24, 2014)

GS2 said:


> Apparently Chez doesn't know this is a homo only gears board.  Hey Chez, we're here! We're queer! Get used to it!!



Ohhhh my bad


----------



## CHEZ (Jan 24, 2014)

Still, you homos dont mind if I post more fine broads do you?


----------



## futureMrO (Jan 24, 2014)

finally something good in AG


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jan 24, 2014)

CHEZ said:


> Still, you homos dont mind if I post more fine broads do you?




this post is much better on my large screen.  office jerk is probable


----------



## CHEZ (Jan 24, 2014)




----------



## CHEZ (Jan 24, 2014)




----------



## CHEZ (Jan 24, 2014)




----------



## independent (Jan 24, 2014)

dieseljimmy said:


> this post is much better on my large screen.  office jerk is probable



Maybe we can skype?


----------



## CHEZ (Jan 24, 2014)

bigmoe65 said:


> Maybe we can skype?



Conference me in?


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jan 24, 2014)

bigmoe65 said:


> Maybe we can skype?





CHEZ said:


> Conference me in?




this sound absolutely fabulous!


----------



## IronAddict (Jan 24, 2014)

my fave threads!...


----------



## IronAddict (Jan 24, 2014)




----------



## cube789 (Jan 24, 2014)

IronAddict said:


> my fave threads!...


----------



## s2h (Jan 24, 2014)

i feel a pre drip on my head..


----------



## XYZ (Jan 24, 2014)

OP has potential.


----------



## futureMrO (Jan 24, 2014)

azza will be in here soon, he will disprove, because their are no twelve year old boy photos


----------



## CHEZ (Jan 24, 2014)




----------



## CHEZ (Jan 24, 2014)




----------



## CHEZ (Jan 24, 2014)




----------



## CHEZ (Jan 24, 2014)




----------



## CHEZ (Jan 24, 2014)




----------



## CHEZ (Jan 24, 2014)




----------



## Arnold (Jan 24, 2014)

CHEZ said:


>



wow!


----------



## IronAddict (Jan 24, 2014)




----------



## CHEZ (Jan 24, 2014)

^^^^^^^y e s^^^^^^^


----------



## CHEZ (Jan 24, 2014)




----------



## CHEZ (Jan 24, 2014)




----------



## charley (Jan 24, 2014)

*^^^^like^^^^*


----------



## IronAddict (Jan 24, 2014)

gotten better.


----------



## Watson (Jan 25, 2014)

this thread has helped me get over my hetrophobia, thanks dude, i can *almost* hang out with non-gym types again.....


----------



## CHEZ (Jan 25, 2014)

Griffith said:


> this thread has helped me get over my hetrophobia, thanks dude, i can *almost* hang out with non-gym types again.....



Good deal!!


----------



## CHEZ (Jan 25, 2014)




----------



## CHEZ (Jan 25, 2014)




----------



## CHEZ (Jan 25, 2014)




----------



## s2king (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## CHEZ (Feb 11, 2014)




----------



## CHEZ (Feb 25, 2014)

Oh lawd help me


----------



## CHEZ (Feb 25, 2014)




----------



## CHEZ (Feb 25, 2014)




----------



## MadScientist (Feb 25, 2014)

CHEZ said:


>



"You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to CHEZ again."

Rep'd anyway...


----------



## CHEZ (Mar 1, 2014)




----------



## CHEZ (Mar 2, 2014)




----------



## CHEZ (Mar 2, 2014)




----------



## CHEZ (Mar 2, 2014)




----------



## CHEZ (Mar 2, 2014)




----------



## charley (May 7, 2014)




----------



## IronAddict (May 7, 2014)




----------



## IronAddict (May 7, 2014)




----------



## charley (May 7, 2014)

This thread should be a 'sticky' so it's easy to find....   imo


----------



## IronAddict (May 7, 2014)

^ yeah, likin' the RedZone.


----------



## CHEZ (May 12, 2014)

charley said:


> This thread should be a 'sticky' so it's easy to find....   imo



My keyboard gets Sticky whenever I scroll through this thread


----------



## CHEZ (May 12, 2014)

IronAddict said:


> ^ yeah, likin' the RedZone.



i am glad you guys enjoy the pics....brb scouting for more


----------



## IronAddict (May 12, 2014)

CHEZ said:


> i am glad you guys enjoy the pics....brb scouting for more



Oh yeah, Chez, enjoy this thread very very much.

And damn dude~


----------



## CHEZ (May 16, 2014)




----------



## spinyvegeta (May 16, 2014)

Jesus Christ Chez


----------



## CHEZ (May 16, 2014)

That last one is omg delicious


----------



## spinyvegeta (May 16, 2014)

Not like this one. Drink that bitches piss when she cums


----------



## heckler7 (May 16, 2014)

spinyvegeta said:


> Not like this one. Drink that bitches piss when she cums


lesbo strap on is my favorite porn, its funny watching those dykes pretend to get their cawk sucked and the moan like they really know how awesome it feels


----------



## CHEZ (May 16, 2014)




----------



## MI1972 (May 16, 2014)

Very nice!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronAddict (May 16, 2014)




----------



## IronAddict (May 16, 2014)




----------



## CHEZ (May 17, 2014)




----------



## CHEZ (Jun 6, 2014)




----------



## CHEZ (Jun 6, 2014)




----------



## CHEZ (Jun 30, 2014)




----------



## charley (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## CHEZ (Aug 1, 2014)




----------



## CHEZ (Aug 4, 2014)




----------



## CHEZ (Aug 5, 2014)




----------



## charley (Aug 5, 2014)

...this chick is so hot!!      thx chez


----------



## CHEZ (Aug 5, 2014)

Anytime Charley!


----------



## charley (Aug 6, 2014)




----------

